# Авиация > Литература >  Новые поступления

## PPV

Хочу поделиться новостями на литературном фронте, недавно вышла новая книга:
И.Б. Качоровский "Жизнь и работа на земле и в небе". М., Моркнига, 2010 год. Тираж - 1000 экз.
Книга представляет собой воспоминания бывшего летчика-исследователя, занимавшего в 60-70-е годы должность заместителя начальника 4 ЦБП ВВС по НИР.

----------


## Mig

> Хочу поделиться новостями на литературном фронте: недавно вышли две новые книги:
> 1. А. Симонов. "Заслуженные испытатели СССР". М., Авиамир, 2009 год. Тираж - 1000 экз. 
> В книге представлены краткие биографические сведения о всех летчиках, штурманах и парашютистах-испытателях, которые официально получили звание "заслуженных" во времена СССР...


Ну да, в соседней ветке обсуждали 3 месяца назад:
Заслуженные испытатели СССР

----------


## PPV

Mig, спасибо, поправил.

----------


## PPV

Вышло новое издание книги А. Щербакова "Летчики. Самолеты. Испытания." Москва, Издательство "МИК", 2010 год. Тираж - 1000 экз.

----------


## Mig

> Вышло новое издание книги А. Щербакова "Летчики. Самолеты. Испытания." Москва, Издательство "МИК", 2010 год. Тираж - 1000 экз.


А чем новое издание отличается от старого?

----------


## PPV

> А чем новое издание отличается от старого?


Честно говоря, я не сравнивал, поскольку 1-е издание лежит где-то далеко, лень искать. Книга в твердом переплете, 221 стр., есть новые фото, правда само качество фотографий оставляет желать много лучшего. 2 предисловия: Л.П Берне и К.К. Васильченко. По-моему, автор все-таки кое-что добавил в тексте, однако еще раз повторюсь - не сравнивал напрямую.

----------


## PPV

Вышло новое, уже 4-е издание книги Л. Кузьминой, посвященной Генеральному конструктору П.О. Сухому.
Книга озаглавлена "Павел Сухой и его крылатые шедевры", издана в Белоруcсии, тиражом 1500 экземпляров.
Содержание свидетельствует о том, что по сравнению с предыдущими изданиями, книга существенно переработана, причем не только в части дополнений, связанных с описанием "новых самолетов". Переработан был также и текст, посвященный более ранним работам ОКБ.
Однако даже выборочное знакомство с отдельными страницами и просмотр подписей под фотографиями свидетельствует о большом количестве досадных ошибок, что существенно снижает общее благоприятное впечатление ...

----------


## Mig

> Вышло новое, уже 4-е издание книги Л. Кузьминой, посвященной Генеральному конструктору П.О. Сухому.
> .... Однако даже выборочное знакомство с отдельными страницами и просмотр подписей под фотографиями свидетельствует о большом количестве досадных ошибок, что существенно снижает общее благоприятное впечатление ...


Я бы сказал, что несмотря на 4 (ЧЕТВЕРТОЕ!!!!) издание, досадные ошибки продолжают иметь место быть...

----------


## Антоха

> Хочу поделиться новостями на литературном фронте, недавно вышла новая книга:
> И.Б. Качоровский "Жизнь и работа на земле и в небе". М., Моркнига, 2010 год. Тираж - 1000 экз.
> Книга представляет собой воспоминания бывшего летчика-исследователя, занимавшего в 60-70-е годы должность заместителя начальника 4 ЦБП ВВС по НИР.


Прекрасная книга! Она у меня с автографом автора. Прочитал за три для и нахожусь в полном восторге, как от самого автора, так и от описанния его судьбы!

----------


## радист

Вы подскажити пожалуиста, есть возможность заказать эту книгу из Германии?

----------


## Антоха

> Вы подскажити пожалуиста, есть возможность заказать эту книгу из Германии?


какую именно из перечисленных выше?

----------


## PPV

Еще одна новая книга, на этот раз - от компании "Эксмо" ("Яуза"): 
Валерий Августинович. "Битва за скорость", с подзаголовком "Великая война авиамоторов". Тираж 3500 экз. 
Как можно догадаться, на этот раз от самолетов перешли к описанию истории авиадвигателей. Подробно посмотреть еще не успел, но на первый взгляд, книга достаточно серьезная. В конце указана солидная библиография из 83 позиций, в т.ч. 55 "отечественных". 
В аннотации  ничего не сказано об авторе, но из текста понятно, что он работал в Пермском моторостроительном КБ. Поэтому неудивительно, что лучше всего описаны именно работы этого КБ, а все остальное, особенно относящееся к послевоенному периоду, сугубо конспективно. ...

----------


## радист

> какую именно из перечисленных выше?


Вот эту книгу:
_И.Б. Качоровский "Жизнь и работа на земле и в небе". М., Моркнига, 2010 год_

----------


## Антоха

> Вот эту книгу:
> _И.Б. Качоровский "Жизнь и работа на земле и в небе". М., Моркнига, 2010 год_


Вы можете заказать эту книгу вот тутhttp://http://www.centrmag.ru/book2810754.html
Это интернет магазин издательства где она была выпущена. Цена самая низкая из возможных.

----------


## Антон

> Вы можете заказать эту книгу вот тутhttp://http://www.centrmag.ru/book2810754.html
> Это интернет магазин издательства где она была выпущена. Цена самая низкая из возможных.


точнее http://www.centrmag.ru/book2810754.html

----------


## радист

@Антоха
@Антон
Спасибо! Сугодня попробую!

----------


## AC

> Прекрасная книга! Она у меня с автографом автора. Прочитал за три для и нахожусь в полном восторге, как от самого автора, так и от описанния его судьбы!


Да, книга хорошая...

----------


## AC

> ...В аннотации  ничего не сказано об авторе, но из текста понятно, что он работал в Пермском моторостроительном КБ. Поэтому неудивительно, что лучше всего описаны именно работы этого КБ, а все остальное, особенно относящееся к послевоенному периоду, сугубо конспективно. ...


Об авторе, как я понимаю, есть здесь, в частности:
http://www.avid.ru/pr/news/667/
"*Валерий Георгиевич Августинович*, доктор технических наук, профессор, действительный член Академии наук Авиации и Воздухоплавания. С 1964 года работает на ОАО «Авиадвигатель», с 1995 года занимает должность заместителя начальника опытно-конструкторского бюро по науке. С 1987 по 1995 года работал заведующим кафедрой авиадвигателей Пермского государственного технического университета. Подготовил 10 кандидатов технических наук.
Соавтор нескольких книг по специальным вопросам авиадвигателестроения и более 20 авторских свидетельств по системам управления двигателями. Принимал непосредственное участие в проектировании двигателей Д-30КУ (КП), Д-30Ф6, ПС-90А.
Является автором оригинальной трилогии по истории России".

----------


## PPV

> Об авторе, как я понимаю, есть здесь, в частности:
> http://www.avid.ru/pr/news/667/
> ...


АС, спасибо за ссылку...

----------


## A.F.

> Вышло новое, уже 4-е издание книги Л. Кузьминой, посвященной Генеральному конструктору П.О. Сухому.


Как-то кажется немного странным, что портрета самого Павла Осиповича на обложке книги, ему посвященной, и нет  :Confused: . А вместо этого - Су-27, который полетел  спустя 6 лет после его кончины...

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Как-то кажется немного странным, что портрета самого Павла Осиповича на обложке книги, ему посвященной, и нет . А вместо этого - Су-27, который полетел  спустя 6 лет после его кончины...


Здравствуйте A.F. а как вы думаете,что быстрей купят,книжку на обложке которой мало к сожалению известное лицо или всем известный истребитель?

----------


## FLOGGER

Я, хоть и не A.F., все же замечу, что те, кто покупает книгу о П.О.Сухом, наверное,  знают, что Су-27-творение его ОКБ. А так получается как в том анекдоте про памятник Пушкину.

----------


## ZIGZAG

FLOGGER,я по себе сужу,когда я был маленьким мальчишкой,который испытывал жуткий информационный голод,в начале 90 годов,я покупал и выписывал все,все что мог и главным критерием для меня было наличие картинок с техникой и технической инфой,и если рядом была книга где была картинка например акулы или фейс уважаемого конструктора,то я брал сначала Акулу))Вы сам наверняка бываете на Максе,и видели как пацаны падки на ту литературу которую мы бы  с вами уже не купили))Так,что не будем забывать,про молодежь) :Smile:

----------


## PPV

> Как-то кажется немного странным, что портрета самого Павла Осиповича на обложке книги, ему посвященной, и нет . А вместо этого - Су-27, который полетел  спустя 6 лет после его кончины...


Привет, Андрюша!
А ты что, уже успел ознакомиться с содержанием, или только на обложку посмотрел?

----------


## A.F.

Паша, рад приветствовать! Нет, не успел, ознакомился только с любезно отсканированными тобой обложкой и оглавлением. Предыдущие издания имеются, и как-то сомнительно, что уважаемая Лидия Кузьмина сильно там правила по исторической части... Ошибаюсь? По оглавлению то понятно, что там пол-книжки уже про "после 1975 года" (даже про ССЖ и ПАКФу есть! ). Но коли большими буквами на обложке написано ПАВЕЛ СУХОй и маленькими про его самолеты, то по логике мне казалось разумно давать туда портрет, ну хоть маленький, а то ж его совсем там нету...

----------


## Морячок

Есть еще одна книжка, пера Кузьминой - про Архипа Люльку. Наверное, % 40 текста взято из её же книги о Сухом... Как-то покоробило - зачем так откровенно "объем гнать"?

----------


## PPV

> Паша, рад приветствовать! ... 
> Но коли большими буквами на обложке написано ПАВЕЛ СУХОй и маленькими про его самолеты, то по логике мне казалось разумно давать туда портрет, ну хоть маленький, а то ж его совсем там нету...


Со всем согласен, Андрюша.
К сожалению, Лидия Михайловна решает все вопросы сама и ни с кем не советуется, на рецензию книги не присылает. Результат налицо...

----------


## AC

> Еще одна новая книга, на этот раз - от компании "Эксмо" ("Яуза"): 
> Валерий Августинович. "Битва за скорость", с подзаголовком "Великая война авиамоторов". Тираж 3500 экз. 
> Как можно догадаться, на этот раз от самолетов перешли к описанию истории авиадвигателей. Подробно посмотреть еще не успел, но на первый взгляд, книга достаточно серьезная. В конце указана солидная библиография из 83 позиций, в т.ч. 55 "отечественных". 
> В аннотации  ничего не сказано об авторе, но из текста понятно, что он работал в Пермском моторостроительном КБ. Поэтому неудивительно, что лучше всего описаны именно работы этого КБ, а все остальное, особенно относящееся к послевоенному периоду, сугубо конспективно. ...


Дошли руки -- прочел я ее тут.
Ну, это историко-философское эссе такое, скорее, на тему...  :Smile: 
Многие утверждения спорны, мягко говоря, но это и естественно, однако сама тема раскрыта -- и довольно оригинально. И предметом "авиадвиагателестроение" автор владеет глубоко и непонаслышке -- несомненно, но предметом "самолетостроение" -- похуже, да...  :Smile:

----------


## радист

@Антоха
@Антон
"centrmag" работал отлично!
Была задершка из за почти, но сегодня книгу Качеровского получилю
Могу рекомендовать и для иностранных желающих!

----------


## kfmut

> Дошли руки -- прочел я ее тут.
> Ну, это историко-философское эссе такое, скорее, на тему... 
> Многие утверждения спорны, мягко говоря, но это и естественно, однако сама тема раскрыта -- и довольно оригинально. И предметом "авиадвиагателестроение" автор владеет глубоко и непонаслышке -- несомненно, но предметом "самолетостроение" -- похуже, да...


А можно чуть подробнее о теме книжки? название броское, но в магазине посмотрел пару страничек, так там больше пространных(с значительной примесью "воды") рассуждений на тему противостояния двигателестроителей чем конкретики, может странички неудачные попались...

----------


## PPV

На недавно завершившейся ММКВЯ "разжился" неплохой книжкой - справочником по советским поршневым авиамоторам В.Р. Котельникова.
Цена была вполне приемлемая - всего 220 руб., содержание - краткий исторический экскурс и последующее краткое описание всех отечественных поршневых моторов за период с 1910 по н. время, включая краткие справки по всем главным конструкторам. Книжка оч. порадовала, не припомню другого такого более полного и точного справочника.

----------


## AC

Вот это поступило в продажу:
http://www.morkniga.ru/p813703.html
...правда, в московских магазинах стоит оно > в 1,5 раза.

----------


## Антоха

> @Антоха
> @Антон
> "centrmag" работал отлично!
> Была задершка из за почти, но сегодня книгу Качеровского получилю
> Могу рекомендовать и для иностранных желающих!


ну вот и отлично!

----------


## PPV

Вот такая новая книжка только что вышла у Анатолия Демина. Это уже 2-й подобный выпуск, и на, мой взгляд, он не снизил планку публикаций...

----------


## AC

> Вот такая новая книжка только что вышла у Анатолия Демина. Это уже 2-й подобный выпуск, и на, мой взгляд, он не снизил планку публикаций...


Что ж... будем искать...  :Smile:

----------


## Mig

> Что ж... будем искать...


Купил вчера в Москве в книжном магазине "Москва". Цена 329 руб.

----------


## PPV

Вышла в свет книга, посвященная летчику-испытателю ОКБ Сухого Н.Ф. Садовникову. Факт особо примечательный, поскольку про "суховских" летчиков, в отличие от "микояновских", книжек практически нет. Так что "с почином"! Будем надеяться, что не последняя!

----------


## A.F.

Вот какая энциклопедия-справочник попалась недавно: *"Оборонные предприятия СССР и России"*, автор-составитель - Сергей Тихонов. 2 тома по 600 страниц  формата А4. Выпущена в 2010 году.
Собраны краткие исторические справки по предприятиям ОПК СССР и России с момента их образования до настоящего времени, причем предпринята попытка включить все оборонные заводы, КБ и институты, включая те, которые были затем влиты в состав других предприятий или ликвидированы по тем или иным причинам. 
Основу книги составили рассекреченные архивные документы (постановления правительства, приказы наркоматов и министерств), а также  материалы справочников, юбилейных изданий и воспоминаний работников предприятий, периодической печати и сайтов предприятий.
Как известно, большинство предприятий советского оборонпрома, будь то завод, НИИ или ОКБ, долгое время имели номерные обозначения. Главы книги отсортированы для удобства использования именно по номерам предприятий - от №1 до 1135 (!). Есть приложения и указатели.
Не могу сказать, что издание лишено недостатков: есть вопросы и к форме подаче материала, и к редакторской подготовке. Тем не менее, помоему, это единственное с своем роде такое полное справочное издание по предприятиям отечественной оборонной промышленности. Автор понимает, что по понятным причинам, материалы не претендуют на идеальную полноту и законченность. Если бы он создал соответствующий сайт, на мой взгляд, идея бы оказалась еще более привлекательной. Но он решился на издание в виде "хардкопи". Считаю, что его начинание заслуживает уважения и призываю тех, кому интересна такая тема его поддержать, т.к., насколько слышал, издавал он его "на свои" (скажу сразу, я с автором не знаком, книжки достались по случаю).
Насколько понимаю, самый простой способ приобретения, чтобы избежать огромных наценок магазинов (тем более 2 тома такого объема изначально недешевы), - связаться с самим автором. В книге есть есть его мыло:sergey.oboronprom@yandex.ru

----------


## An-Z

Интересная и ценная книга, но ценник (2000р.) за том (В ЦДАиК) испугал, кто видел где дешевле?

----------


## маска

"Байконур. Прыжок в космическую бездну"
http://www.novosti-kosmonavtiki.ru/p...=674731#674731
http://www.space-shop.com.ua/?id=1639

----------


## радист

> Вышла в свет книга, посвященная летчику-испытателю ОКБ Сухого Н.Ф. Садовникову. Факт особо примечательный, поскольку про "суховских" летчиков, в отличие от "микояновских", книжек практически нет. Так что "с почином"! Будем надеяться, что не последняя!


Вы скажите пожалуиста, где (из Германии) можно заказать эту книгу?

----------


## PPV

> Вы скажите пожалуиста, где (из Германии) можно заказать эту книгу?


К сожалению, вряд ли смогу здесь чем-нибудь помочь, потому что такие книги удается только "доставать" через друзей или знакомых. Вот еще одна новая книга, которую вряд ли можно будет увидеть на полках магазинов:

----------


## PPV

Комментарии, мне кажется, давать излишне, а вместо аннотации я приведу Послесловие, Оглавление и выходные данные книги:

----------


## маска

Никто не хочет прикупить такую книжку?Космонавты оценили,говорят что интересно.
http://www.buran.ru/htm/space_wings.htm#rptv
подробности по содержанию,покупке,доставк  и и т,д по ссылке.

----------


## Mig

> Никто не хочет прикупить такую книжку?Космонавты оценили,говорят что интересно.
> http://www.buran.ru/htm/space_wings.htm#rptv
> подробности по содержанию,покупке,доставк  и и т,д по ссылке.


А космонавты эту книжку *покупали* или им ее подарили?

----------


## PPV

Вот еще одна новая книжка - по истории Летно-испытательного подразделения Иркутского авиазавода. Приведены данные по истории подразделения с момента создания завода по 1972 год, с подробностями по летным испытаниям всех машин, которые выпускались заводом за это время, включая описание летных происшествий и пр., пр., пр. ...
И это не шутка!

----------


## FLOGGER

А что, везде ЛИС в ЛИП переименовали?

----------


## PPV

> А что, везде ЛИС в ЛИП переименовали?


Нет, это только в Иркутске так называют...

----------


## simsim

А как бы книжку про Иркутск приобрести?

----------


## PPV

> А как бы книжку про Иркутск приобрести?


Ищите знакомых в Иркутске, на ИАПО...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Нет, это только в Иркутске так называют...


Да нет, не только там.

----------


## simsim

> Да нет, не только там.


А где ещё можно приобрести книгу про Иркутск?

----------


## AC

> Ищите знакомых в Иркутске, на ИАПО...


Зато теперь наконец история ИАП в сети появилась:
http://civilavia.info/documents/39.html
*След в небе. История Иркутского авиационного завода. От Антонова до Яковлева.*

----------


## simsim

При всём моём уважении к Николаю Олеговичу Валуеву, эта книга - полуфабрикат...
Где список директоров завода с годами директорствования? Где список Героев (и Союза, и Труда) завода? Где список заслуженных (испытателей, машиностроителей и пр.) завода?
Ну и какая же эта история завода без таких справочных данных? А ведь доступ к информации был полный...

----------


## Mig

> При всём моём уважении к Николаю Олеовичу Валуеву, эта книга - полуфабрикат...
> Где список директоров завода с годами директорствования? Где список Героев (и Союза, и Труда) завода? Где список заслуженных (испытателей, машиностроителей и пр.) завода?
> Ну и какая же эта история завода без таких справочных данных? А ведь доступ к информации был полный...


А сколько в этой книжке элементарных ошибок в тексте, в подписях к фото и т.д. и т.п.?! 
Такие "полуфабрикаты" в народе назвают проще - *халтура*!

----------


## AC

*Вышли в свет мемуары Дейнекина:*
Петр Дейнекин. Проверено небом.
http://www.mdk-arbat.ru/bookcard?book_id=697918

----------


## Mig

> *Вышли в свет мемуары Дейнекина:*
> Петр Дейнекин. Проверено небом.
> http://www.mdk-arbat.ru/bookcard?book_id=697918



Вот только цена книжки - 1200 руб. почему-то не радует :Frown:

----------


## Sveto

Soviet Strategic Aviation in the Cold War
http://www.abebooks.com/978190210908...1902109082/plp
Я имею эту книгу и очень хороша.
Также очень хорошие книги Midland OKB Mikoyan

 и 
OKB Sukhoi

Интересно что никто здесь не пишет о книгах русских авторов опубликованных на Hikoky,Midland … :Confused:

----------


## PPV

Это, конечно, не новая книжка, но, думаю, будет небезынтересна для форумчан, активно участвующих в ветке про РЭБ:

----------


## An-Z

Да, очень интересная  книга, где то её можно приобрести?

----------


## AC

> Вот только цена книжки - 1200 руб. почему-то не радует


Согласен отчасти. 1200 руб. -- цена, наверное, не для всех по нынешним временам...
Но что касается ценности содержания: конечно, Дейнекин, как мемуарист, выше среднего уровня не прыгнул, но пару очень интересных вещей описаны в книге очень подробно: освоение комплекса Х-55-Ту-95МС и освоение Ту-160. Нигде таких подробностей ранее не встречал.

----------


## AC

> Да, очень интересная  книга, где то её можно приобрести?


Присоединяюсь к вопросу.

----------


## PPV

> Да, очень интересная  книга, где то её можно приобрести?


Думаю, у сотрудников КНИРТИ в Протве Калужской области...
У меня, кстати, ее тоже нет, по случаю сделал сканы наиболее интересных (для себя) страниц, если у кого есть желание - пишите, могу выложить, например, в ветке про РЭБ. Кстати, есть такая-же книжка и про ЦНИРТИ...

----------


## AC

Конечно есть! Будем признательны крайне!
(про ЦНИРТИ -- да, книга известная... читали-с)

----------


## PPV

> Конечно есть! Будем признательны крайне! ...


Ловите! Отстрелялся...

----------


## AC

> Ловите! Отстрелялся...


О да! Поймали уже! Еще раз спасибо!  :Smile:

----------


## alexvolf

> Ловите! Отстрелялся...


 PPV
Спасибо.Скачал сканы- будет что сравнить,а то ведь больше по верхушкам ведем речь о РЭБ...

----------


## радист

> *Вышли в свет мемуары Дейнекина:*
> Петр Дейнекин. Проверено небом.
> http://www.mdk-arbat.ru/bookcard?book_id=697918


Купил я эту книгу в mdk-arbat интернет магазин - очень удобго.
Читал книгу с большим доволствием. Очень нагладно излагается жизнь и продвижение по службе, далеко не рядового, летчика дальней авиации. Не смотря на то, что это "История Денейкина" и не Советской Авиации по мере роста в дольжности хорошо видно все проблемы и колебания в развитии на уровнях полка, дивизии и армии ДА в плоть до самый ВВС с начало СССР и потом России.
Спасибо Петр Степанович!

----------


## An-Z

Совсем скоро станет доступной в Москве книга  о 10 орап

----------


## Nazar

> Совсем скоро станет доступной в Москве книга  о 10 орап


Хорошая новость, обязательно постараюсь купить.

----------


## Alex_01

> Совсем скоро станет доступной в Москве книга  о 10 орап


Книгой назвать это сложно - так, самопальная 40-страничная брошюра

----------


## Nazar

> Книгой назвать это сложно - так, самопальная 40-страничная брошюра


А Вы ее в руках держали? Просто написано 76 страниц, а у Вас почему-то 40. :Rolleyes:

----------


## An-Z

Вы поспорить хотите что это не книга? Кстати страниц там 76 и что значит "самопальная"? Ваш "троллинг" начинает раздражать, почитывайте правила прежде чем генерировать сообщения.

----------


## Nazar

> Ваш "троллинг" начинает раздражать, почитывайте правила прежде чем генерировать сообщения.


Обычно такие персонажи здесь долго не задерживаются, вот и здесь, как мне кажется, конечный итог виден.

----------


## Alex_01

> Вы поспорить хотите что это не книга? Кстати страниц там 76 и что значит "самопальная"? Ваш "троллинг" начинает раздражать, почитывайте правила прежде чем генерировать сообщения.


под самопальной имел ввиду следующее - печатается самиздатом брошюра на принтере...

----------


## An-Z

Вы её в руках то держали?

----------


## Almer

> Совсем скоро станет доступной в Москве книга  о 10 орап


Дорый день, друзья.
 Книга в Москве появиться не ранее чем в сентября, да и то во второй половине в лучшем случае.
 Если кому-либо нужна, то могу отправить почтой. стоимость вместе с пересылкой из Беларуси 250 рублей. оплатить можно в любом банке, почтовом отделеии или терминале экспрессоплаты на яндекс-счет 41001144175664 
и сообщите адрес куда выслать.


P.S. Если кому интересно, есть еще вот такие книги по боям 11 САД у Гродно в июне 1941 года

http://s13.ru/archives/17797
http://s13.ru/archives/8665
http://s13.ru/archives/6920 


С уважением, Дмитрий Киенко.  
almer@tut.by

----------


## Gnom

Интересно наблюдать за высказываниями. 
Изложу свою точку зрения по поводу двух первых "книг" Дмитрия Киенко. Есть свои плюсы и минусы. Не буду останавливаться подробно, но о самом главном недостатке стоит возмутиться.
Кто читал эти труды? Как Вам? Лично я каждую "книгу" перечитывал по пять-шесть раз! Я сидел с карандашом и исправлял ошибки!!! Их огромное колличество! Стиль изложения некоторых предложений понятен не сразу. Читал не только я один, а 5 человек! У всех одинаковые эмоции. Странно, что автор (указаны в предисловии заслуженные звания и научные степени) допустил такие огрехи. 
Но, не смотря на это читал с удовольствием. Труд проделан большой.

----------


## Almer

Друзья, прежде всего хочу сказать, что мне стыдно за первую книгу-не по содержанию, а именно по качеству верстки и вычитки. Это был лишь первый опытный шаг.
 В свое оправдание могу сказать, что она вообще не планировалалсь в широкое распространение. Но после того как стали спрашивать коллеги отправлял то, что имелось.
 Не будь первой книги даже в таком виде (самому пришлось делать все, кроме печати), не вышла бы в лучшем качестве вторая,а затем третья.
 Теперь со всей ответстовеностью могу сказать, что в истории 10 ОРАП с учетом 2 летнего опыта и собравшегося коллектива качество подачи информации на на возможно высоком уровне, без досадных опечаток.

Всем удачи!

----------


## Gnom

> Друзья, прежде всего хочу сказать, что мне стыдно за первую книгу-не по содержанию, а именно по качеству верстки и вычитки. Это был лишь первый опытный шаг.
>  В свое оправдание могу сказать, что она вообще не планировалалсь в широкое распространение. Но после того как стали спрашивать коллеги отправлял то, что имелось.
>  Не будь первой книги даже в таком виде (самому пришлось делать все, кроме печати), не вышла бы в лучшем качестве вторая,а затем третья.
>  Теперь со всей ответстовеностью могу сказать, что в истории 10 ОРАП с учетом 2 летнего опыта и собравшегося коллектива качество подачи информации на на возможно высоком уровне, без досадных опечаток.
> 
> Всем удачи!


Может имеет смысл издать одну книгу, включив все три? Работа над ошибками :Smile:  + дополните новыми материалами. Так намного солиднее да и в твёрдый переплёт нужно.

----------


## PPV

Появилась в продаже новая оч.хорошая книжка - воспоминания Г.А. Черемухина, работавшего в ОКБ Туполева с 1942 по 2009 год. Достоинств много, а недостаток только один - очень маленький тираж - всего 500 шт. Но успеть еще можно...

----------


## An-Z

> Появилась в продаже новая оч.хорошая книжка - воспоминания Г.А. Черемухина, работавшего в ОКБ Туполева с 1942 по 2009 год. Достоинств много, а недостаток только один - очень маленький тираж - всего 500 шт. Но успеть еще можно...


Где можно успеть?

----------


## PPV

> Где можно успеть?


Книжку видели, например, в "Книжном мире" на Новом арбате...

----------


## An-Z

Спасибо, заскочим..

----------


## PPV

> Спасибо, заскочим..


Час  назад проверил - книга там есть, стоит 405 руб...

----------


## Йиржи

Уважаемые коллеги, помогите мне пожалуйста достать эту книгу. Я ее оплачу, либо поменяю на что то нужное из чешской продукции.

маил: jiri.siska@email.cz

----------


## balu109

Иржи, привет, рад слышать! это Сергеев.
там в книге ничего такого супер, как для тебя. много отвлеченных мыслей и всё такое. фотографий нет - это вариант в мягкой обложке. да и летал он на ми8, так что обложка немного не в тему
проверь почту.
у тебя мой адрес есть? я ж переехал в мае. на всяк случай пишу - balu109@ukr.net

----------


## Alex_01

с каких делов мягкий вариант? Есть только жесткий нормальный серийный

----------


## Torero

Да, примерно четверть книги лишняя, а так весьма интересно - передает духавиации

----------


## balu109

странно, думал, мягкая. ну, запяматовал. просто не помню, чтоб там были фотки, а это признак мягкого варианта у Эксмо.
 трудно уже найти саму книгу, 2007г все-таки.
 а вот текст - лежит в открытом доступе. ну, помню, был на Артофвар.

----------


## Йиржи

Сергей привет. Рад Тебя видеть! Написал на маил.

----------


## Torero

Книгу эту покупал на развале два года назад за 30 рублей

----------


## An-Z

Представляю вашему вниманию новую книгу Ноны Орешиной "В режиме вертикального взлёта". Некоторые спросят, а кто это такая!? Оказывается единственная женщина летавшая на Як-38У!! Хоть и совершила всего на нём (всего в её лётной книжке записаны 39 типов ЛА и 800часов налёта) пять полётов пусть и в передней кабине, но впечатлений хватило чтобы проникнуться...  (Блин, как я ей завидую...)
Собственно в предисловии всё сказано, читайте..
 Куплена в "Транспортной книге" на Красных воротах - 481 рубль.

----------


## balu109

> Представляю вашему вниманию новую книгу Ноны Орешиной "В режиме вертикального взлёта".


в книге есть что-то по испытаниям в Афгане?

----------


## An-Z

Пока дочитываю первую сотню страниц, где больше обсуждаются общие и наверно вечные вопросы "зачем флоту авиация" и в частности "вертикальновзлетающая", но в глубине книге фотография взлёта Як-38 в Афганистане мелькнула, вечером могу глянуть предметно..
Собстно, вот..

----------


## AC

> Представляю вашему вниманию новую книгу Ноны Орешиной "В режиме вертикального взлёта"...


Я видел эту книгу на МАКСе, а еще я там рядом видел книгу про "100 лет с Качей" типа... Но у меня совершенно не было времени на книжные ларьки.  :Mad: 
Про "Качу" кто-нибудь что-то может сказать? Ценная книга?? Стоит ее разыскивать по горячим следам после МАКСа???  :Confused:

----------


## PPV

Вышла в свет книга, посвященная М.П. Симонову. Рекламировать не буду, скажу лишь, что ее основу составили, по всей видимости, различные интервью МП, а также воспоминания о нем, кроме этого даны краткие биографии соратников и сподвижников. Некоторые из приводимых воспоминаний довольно интересны, т.к. проливают свет на многие страницы биографии бывшего Ген.конструктора ОКБ Сухого. 
В качестве иллюстраций приведены фото из личных архивов и фото С. Пашковского, как "штатного" фотографа ОКБ, и некоторые из них - вполне таки "ксклюзивные", как, например, нижеприведенное фото серийного Су-30МКИ(А) с бортовым № 101. 
На мой взгляд, книгу нужно рассматривать как дань памяти весьма неординарному человеку, который внес весомый вклад в развитие отечественной авиации, и в этом смысле книга удалась...

----------


## Observer69

Сегодня обнаружил интересный магазин на Динамо - с торца в здании музея авиации и космонавтики на ул. Красноармейской.
Куча интересных книжек, журналов по авиации. Также продаются модели самолётов. Можно и под заказ.
Рекомендую.

----------


## AndyK

> Сегодня обнаружил интересный магазин на Динамо - с торца в здании музея авиации и космонавтики на ул. Красноармейской...


Это довольно старый и известный в нашем кругу (моделистов и историков-энтузазистов) магаз  :Smile:

----------


## muk33

А его-ж вроде закрывали одно время? Неужто опять работает! :Smile:

----------


## An-Z

Это совсем другой магазин теперь... другой хозяин... другие цены.. и давайте про магазин в другом месте)))

----------


## Sveto

Russian Air Power,Yefim Gordon, Dmitriy Komissarov 
Fully updated and revised new edition.Hard back,all colour,very well ilustrated-strongly recommended

----------


## An-Z

Вышла в Польше интересная книга "Катастрофы, аварии, происшествия (поломки) в польских ВВС 1961-1970"
В книге содержится хронология происшествий за указанный период. Описания приводятся с различной степенью подробности. В Приложении имеется перечень "пострадавших" ЛА.


пысы. Имеется второй экземпляр этой книги, готов к обмену.. вопросы, предложения в личку.

----------


## Zhirohov

Хроника 158 истребительного авиационного полка. Оборона Ленинграда в 1941 году
Author: Афрамеев Э.А.
Санкт-Петербург: Петрополис

----------


## AC

> *Вышли в свет мемуары Дейнекина:*
> Петр Дейнекин. Проверено небом.
> Дейнекин, П. С.


Теперь в сети в pdf -- здесь:
http://www.youblisher.com/files/publ...232528/pdf.pdf

----------


## PPV

Вышла книга, посвященная А.С. Березняку - главному конструктору Дубненского МКБ "Радуга"

----------


## PPV

Вот такую вот книгу я купил на МАКСе-2013:

----------


## PPV

А другую хорошую книжку я получил в подарок:

----------


## An-Z

Представляю вашему вниманию новую книгу

Беглого знакомства с содержимым достаточно, что бы оценить глубину проработки темы. Впечатляют и приложения, где помимо справочника по всем самолётам участвовавших в боях над Сталинградом приведены данные и по всем (!) авиационным подразделениям задействованных в битве. Всем интересующимся военной историей рекомендую обратить на это издание особое внимание. Тираж 1000 экземпляров.

----------


## simsim

Вышла книга о Герое Российской Федерации, заслуженном лётчике-испытателе РФ, выпускнике Ейского училища 1981 года *Сергее Николаевиче Мельникове*.
Автор книги - его отец, объём книги - 372 стр., тираж - всего 1.000 экз. Издана на деньги отца.
Он попросил меня помочь с распространением этой книги. Цена - 700 рублей.
Можно заявки скидывать сюда или на мою электронную почту: simonov71@mail.ru. Все заявки я передам Николаю Степановичу. Возможна пересылка книг по почте.
Несколько фото:

----------


## BSA

новая мурзилка от болгарина Младенова, честговоря  ширпотреб, очень мало оригинальных фото и рисунков...про текст вообще по-молчу 
Sukhoi Su-25 Frogfoot (Air Vanguard 09)

----------


## An-Z

Скорее всего потенциальная новинка. Информация для интересующихся.
*От автора:*
_Друзья! На данный момент число моих читателей перевалило за 15000 -   пришла пора издавать книгу. Но на большой тираж у меня просто нет  финансовых средств, да и желания тоже, т.к. потом придётся возить свои  книги по магазинам, или просто укладывать их штабелями дома в надежде,  что «потомки» оценят непризнанного мастера "эпистолярного жанра" и лет  эдак через 100 его «опусы» станут бестселлером  и их будут покупать  «нарасхват». Посему, до Нового года издательство  мне пообещало сделать  три экземпляра книги (я упросил это сделать для тех ребят, кто уже  прислал деньги), и остальные 10 (для самых близких друзей) выпустить  после праздников, т.к сейчас они завалены новогодними заказами. Учитывая  такой «бешенный тираж», книга под названием «Морская авиация как она  есть» получится дорогая, но красивая и эксклюзивная, в твёрдом переплёте  и с цветными картинками.  Если наберётся хотя бы ещё 10 и более  «книгоманов» от авиации, желающих приобрести эту книгу с автографом и  парой прочувствованных слов от автора, как музейную "редкость", то прошу  уведомить об этом по одному из указанных ниже адресов. Цена книги будет  зависеть от количества заказанных мной, точнее вами, экземпляров - это,  я думаю, в разъяснениях не нуждается?
Василий Чечельницкий.
chechelya@ukr.net
chechelya@mail.ru_
Читать на Проза.ру Полковник Чечель / Проза.ру - национальный сервер современной прозы

----------


## An-Z

К 75-летию Сергея Викторовича Михеева  Объединенным Международным Биографическим центром выпущена книга-автобиография "Генеральный конструктор С.В.Михеев". Автобиография  разместилась на 450 страницах. На этих страницах судьба Михеева переплетена с историей отечественного вертолетостроения, субъективный взгляд на историю подкреплен большим количеством фотографий и документов.

----------


## OKA

http://oper.ru/news/read.php?t=1051614546#comments 

" Разведопрос: Баир Иринчеев, специалист по истории финской войны . Опубликовано: 5 дек. 2014 г.

В цепких лапах - книга Карла-Фредрика Геуста "ВВС РККА на финской войне"

----------


## FLOGGER

Посмотрел и послушал с интересом.

----------


## FLOGGER

Поступлением это трудно назвать, но в 12-м номере АиК есть интересная, на мой взгляд, статья Д. Пичугина под названием "Прощай, "Корсар", посвященная прощанию с А-7 в Греции, крайней страной, эксплуатировавшей этот тип. Отличные фотографии Гольца и Вукадинова.  Прочитайте, интересно просто по-человечески, как был оорганизован этот праздник. Может, испытаете такое же чувство белой зависти, какое испытал я. Как там все было здорово организовано! Целый один день (из двух!) был отдан споттерам! Статика, полеты! Словом, читал и завидовал. У чехов был похожий праздник прощзания с МИГ-21!
Про нас я не говорю, тут сравнивать нечего. А жаль...

----------


## chetbor

Удалось добыть просто сверхраритетный выпуск книги - авторы В.В. Словьев и А.В. Садовый "В двух стихиях". 
Данная книга не предназначена для реализации, а фактически является подарочной среди руксостава ВМФ. Как попала мне - спасибо моему штурману.
Очень насыщенный текст - фотографии, включая редкие и ранее не публиковавшие, личные записи офицеров о событиях службы, много таблиц с ТТД/

----------


## borchet

Это не совсем новое, но купил на блошином рынке недавно.
Асы Сталина 1918-1953гг. Энциклопедия. 2003г. Эксмо.

Вот *тут* вроде продают

----------


## Fencer

> Удалось добыть просто сверхраритетный выпуск книги - авторы В.В. Словьев и А.В. Садовый "В двух стихиях". 
> Данная книга не предназначена для реализации, а фактически является подарочной среди руксостава ВМФ. Как попала мне - спасибо моему штурману.
> Очень насыщенный текст - фотографии, включая редкие и ранее не публиковавшие, личные записи офицеров о событиях службы, много таблиц с ТТД/


Оглавление интересное...Любопытно было бы прочитать...

----------


## Антон

> Удалось добыть просто сверхраритетный выпуск книги - авторы В.В. Словьев и А.В. Садовый "В двух стихиях". 
> Данная книга не предназначена для реализации, а фактически является подарочной среди руксостава ВМФ. Как попала мне - спасибо моему штурману.
> Очень насыщенный текст - фотографии, включая редкие и ранее не публиковавшие, личные записи офицеров о событиях службы, много таблиц с ТТД/


нет ли возможности отсканировать книгу?

----------


## borchet

> нет ли возможности отсканировать книгу?


Есть - но это означает одно - убить книгу, ибо ее придется "пластовать" - там же больше 500 листов....

----------


## Антон

> Есть - но это означает одно - убить книгу, ибо ее придется "пластовать" - там же больше 500 листов....


А нельзя ли хотя бы  про Кузнецова раздельчик отсканить?))

----------


## borchet

Фотостраницы раздела о ТАКР КУЗНЕЦОВ
https://yadi.sk/d/TK1f0kgzfA5sv

----------


## OKA

С Вифа : "От А.Никольский Дата 	29.04.2015 14:50:52 Рубрики WWII; ВВС; 	

Журнал "Взлет" про самолеты Иркутского АЗ и Яковлева в годы войны совместно с сайтом ув.Артема Драбкина
Специальный выпуск журнала «Взлет» рассказывает о работе ОКБ им. А.С.Яковлева и Иркутского авиазавода в годы Великой Отечественной войны
ОАО «Корпорация «Иркут» (в составе ОАК) совместно с журналом «Взлет» и редакцией интернет-сайта «Я помню» подготовили специальный выпуск журнала «Взлет», посвященный 70-летию Победы в Великой Отечественной войне.
В журнале представлены материалы, раскрывающие деятельность «ОКБ им.А.С.Яковлева» и Иркутского авиационного завода в период 1941-1945 годов. Читатели смогут ознакомиться со статистическими данными о производстве самолетов «Як», которые стали самыми массовыми советскими истребителями в годы Великой Отечественной войны. Статья об Иркутском авиационном заводе рассказывает о героических усилиях тружеников тыла, строивших знаменитые бомбардировщики Пе-2 и Ил-4. Работа в архивах позволила проиллюстрировать издание редкими фотографиями.
Значительную часть журнала составляют воспоминания летчиков, воевавших на истребителях «Як» и бомбардировщиках, выпущенных в Иркутске. Рассказы ветеранов, полностью опубликованные на сайте «Я помню» ( Главная - Я Помню. Герои Великой Отечественной войны. Участники ВОВ. Книга памяти.), живо передают обстановку войны в воздухе. Анализ технических и тактических аспектов боевых действий, проведенный их непосредственными участниками, показывает преимущества отечественной авиастроительной школы.
В приветственном слове к читателям журнала президент ОАО «Корпорация «Иркут» Олег Демченко отмечает, что в годы Великой Отечественной войны произошло становление «ОКБ им. А.С.Яковлева» и Иркутского авиационного завода. «Сегодня коллектив корпорации достойно продолжает традиции героических предшественников, а наши самолеты Су-30СМ и Як-130, как и в годы Великой Отечественной войны, необходимы для обеспечения безопасности России», – подчеркивает глава корпорации «Иркут».
Электронная версия специального выпуска журнала представлена на официальном интернет-сайте предприятия" 

http://www.irkut.com/70Let_Pobede.pdf

----------


## PPV

Недавно вышла книга дочери В.С. Ильюшина - Марины Владимировны, посвященная отцу.
Книга интересная и хорошо иллюстрированная фотографиями, личность Владимира Сергеевича открывается с разных сторон, приведено много интересных фактов...
Купить можно в м-не "Гнозис", по адресу: Москва, Турчинов пер., дом 4. тел. 8-499-255-77-57

----------


## николай-78

Вот принесли такую книгу История Отечественной Радиолокационной Техники (внимание под словом Отечественной надо понимать в данном случае Российской). В книге освящены вопросы не только радиолокационных систем летательных апппаратов и УР с РГС, а также наземные системы и производителям РЛ-систем. Мнение о книге не однозначное, вывод примерно такой -хорошо что есть. Но автор пишущий на четной странице, не читал что написано на нечетной. Уже отсканировал, правда книга осталась целой.

----------


## PPV

> Вот принесли такую книгу История Отечественной Радиолокационной Техники (внимание под словом Отечественной надо понимать в данном случае Российской). В книге освящены вопросы не только радиолокационных систем летательных апппаратов и УР с РГС, а также наземные системы и производителям РЛ-систем. Мнение о книге не однозначное, вывод примерно такой -хорошо что есть. Но автор пишущий на четной странице, не читал что написано на нечетной. Уже отсканировал, правда книга осталась целой.


Николай, очень интересно!
Если не секрет, откуда книга, и есть ли возможность ее приобрести?

----------


## lindr

> Вот принесли такую книгу История Отечественной Радиолокационной Техники


Присоединяюсь к запросу Павла. Может даже на работе пригодится -)

----------


## Migarius

> Николай, очень интересно!
> Если не секрет, откуда книга, и есть ли возможность ее приобрести?


В принципе эту, а также другие не менее интересные книги можно приобрести непосредственно в Издательском доме "Столичная энциклопедия" по адресу: г. Москва, ул. 2-я Бауманская, дом 9/23, предварительно созвонившись по телефону: (495) 777-95-16. Подробности: https://www.moskva-kniga.ru/

----------


## николай-78

Мой информатор внятно не сказал где оное произведение приобрести можно. Вот что написано на предпоследней странице книги. Да книга очень познавательна особенно для работы, лишь из неё можно узнать что были БРЛС для Миг-31,31М и 31БМ, а вот 31Б и БС жизнь обошла стороной. Да и все "Орлы" от Су-11 до Су-15 могли работать и в ЗПС и в ППС.

----------


## KURYER

П.Бутовски выпускает два тома новой книги: Juicebox Gallery и Juicebox Gallery

----------


## PPV

Вышла новая книга Андрея Симонова, на этот раз посвященная начальному периоду истории ЛИИ

----------


## PPV

Вышла новая книга Марковского и Приходченко.
На этот раз про МиГ-23:

----------


## FLOGGER

Толстая?...

----------


## PPV

> Толстая?...


Толщина - 2 см. 224 страницы,иллюстрации по тексту - черно-белые, но есть 4 цветные вставки.

----------


## FLOGGER

Спасибо...  .

----------


## FLOGGER

> Вышла новая книга Марковского и Приходченко.
> На этот раз про МиГ-23:


Книга достойная. Получил сегодня, полистал. Понравилась. Рекомендую.

----------


## Skylark

> Вышла новая книга Марковского и Приходченко.
> На этот раз про МиГ-23


Купил. Полистал. Выводы противоречивые... С одной стороны - есть, что почитать, посмотреть. С другой - во многом не согласен с анализом конструктивных изменений в облике "легких" МиГов. По-моему, анализ этот рождался на основе данных из "Практической аэродинамики самолетов МиГ-23МЛ и -23УБ" и его можно обоснованно опровергнуть, используя дополнительную тех. литературу, замеры реальных самолетов и здравый смысл. Ну, и основная графика и цветные иллюстрации перекочевали из "Экспринтовской" монографии 2005 года.

----------


## FLOGGER

> основная графика и цветные иллюстрации перекочевали из "Экспринтовской" монографии 2005 года.


К сожалениию, это больное место практически всех монографий - отсутствие оригинальных фотографий. Практически все уже давно перекочевывает  из одного издания в другое. Такое впечатление, что все что было, уже опубликовано и ничего нового уже не предвидится (в смысле снимков). То ли все остальное уничтожено, то ли на всем на этом, (оставшемся, чего еще никто не видел), кто-то "сидит" и никому не дает. Или заломил несусветную цену. В любом случае это плохо. Ну а чертежи... А где их взять, 100%-но точные?



> С другой - во многом не согласен с анализом конструктивных изменений в облике "легких" МиГов.


Подчеркну, что лично для меня книга интересна. Несомненно авторы перелопатили просто гору источников, проделав труд очень немалый. Читается хорошо, написано понятным языком. До темы МЛ еще не добрался, не знаю, что там не так. Вполне возможно, что и у нее, как и у других монографий, есть места, с которыми можно и не соглашаться, и спорить. Но, повторюсь, книга мне нравится основательным подходом к теме и *этим* авторам я могу сказать только спасибо за книгу. Ну а дискуссию можно было бы развернуть в разделе "Матчасть", может и заглянет сюда Игорь Приходченко, хорошо было бы. Раньше он часто здесь бывал, сейчас очень редко. К сожалению.

----------


## bakulinks77

На МВМС-2017 удалось приобрести следующее издание. Изучать еще не начал, пока бегло пробежал. Рассказывается о развитии систем аварийного покидания самолетов и вертолетов, созданных на НПП "Звезда". Куча формул, графиков, описания различных кресел, в том числе и К-36Д-5. В общем занятное чтиво намечается  :Rolleyes:

----------


## ДанаИльина

Люблю читать на историческую тему. Особенно нравятся мемуары наших полководцев Великой отечественной.

----------


## Mig

> Люблю читать на историческую тему. Особенно нравятся мемуары наших полководцев Великой отечественной.


Я прослезился от счастья, нежданно свалившегося на нас: некто Дана любит читать!

----------


## AndyK

Марковский В. Ю., Приходченко И. В. "Камуфляж и бортовые эмблемы авиатехники советских ВВС в афганской кампании". Эксмо, 2017
https://book24.ru/product/kamuflyazh...panii-1631095/

----------


## AndyK

> Марковский В. Ю., Приходченко И. В. "Камуфляж и бортовые эмблемы авиатехники советских ВВС в афганской кампании". Эксмо, 2017
> https://book24.ru/product/kamuflyazh...panii-1631095/


Поскольку имею к данной теме давний и большой интерес, с любопытством прочел приведенный фрагмент. Честно говоря, ожидал большего. Аннотация, вступление очень даже ничего, чего не скажешь собственно о "контенте". Содержание фактически представляет собой компиляцию ранее опубликованного без сколь-нибудь серьезной переработки. В частности, фрагмент о Су-25 - один в один из статьи "Грачата на грачах" из М-Хобби 12-летней давности. Материал весьма поверхностно охватывающий тему и с существенными неточностями, не говоря уж о "левых" цв. проекциях. Рисунки, возможно и доработаны (в превью их нет, поэтому точно сказать не могу), но лично я сомневаюсь.

----------


## BLASIUS

с дуру купил эту книгу, тут откомментировал

https://birserg-1977.livejournal.com/769748.html

----------


## off-topic-off

В Рыбинске вышло прекрасно "Двигатели боевых реактивных самолетов России" от Котельникова

----------


## off-topic-off

Ветка ни жива ни мертва. За 10 лет всего 8 страниц - а ведь книги на авиационную тематику выходят регулярно.

----------


## Mig

> Ветка ни жива ни мертва. За 10 лет всего 8 страниц - а ведь книги на авиационную тематику выходят регулярно.


кто же вам мешает оживить эту ветку и регулярно писать аннотации книжек на авиационную тематику?!

----------


## off-topic-off

> кто же вам мешает оживить эту ветку и регулярно писать аннотации книжек на авиационную тематику?!


Мне, кроме Регистрация 10.05.2017 ничего не мешает

----------


## Mig

> Мне, кроме Регистрация 10.05.2017 ничего не мешает


в вашем распоряжении уже было 7 (семь!) месяцев, т.е. 210 суток или 5040 часов, или 302 400 минут!!!! Флаг, то бишь, перо вам в руки! Пишите, обсуждайте...
В чужом глазу некоторые и соринку разглядят. А в своем - и бревна не видят...

----------


## off-topic-off

> в вашем распоряжении уже было 7 (семь!) месяцев, т.е. 210 суток или 5040 часов, или 302 400 минут!!!! Флаг, то бишь, перо вам в руки! Пишите, обсуждайте...
> В чужом глазу некоторые и соринку разглядят. А в своем - и бревна не видят...


Интересно, как таких невнимательных и простоватых в авиации держат ? В моем распоряжении было пара-тройка дней. Ибо "регистрация" *не равнозначно* "начал читать форум именно в самом низу лежащей ветки литература". 

Это все что нужно знать о качества постов Mig.

----------


## Red307

Ругаетесь на ровном месте. Оба. Не интересно.

----------


## Fencer

В течение марта-апреля в издательской группе Яуза должна выйти книга по Ту-128. На фото обложка книги.

----------


## Подполковник

В конце прошлого 2018 г. вышла вот такая книга, в написании которой принимал участие.
К 100-летию моего полка (аэр. Ц. Угловая).

----------


## bakulinks77

> В конце прошлого 2018 г. вышла вот такая книга, в написании которой принимал участие.
> К 100-летию моего полка (аэр. Ц. Угловая).


Достать ее где-нибудь можно?

----------


## Flanker B

> Достать ее где-нибудь можно?


Думаю, что у командира полка есть, но он вроде не на месте

----------


## bakulinks77

> Думаю, что у командира полка есть, но он вроде не на месте


До комполка далеко к сожалению((( Если сможете помочь, буду очень признателен...

----------


## Подполковник

> Достать ее где-нибудь можно?


Навряд ли... Книга вручалась на праздновании 100-летия полка ветеранам и действующим офицерам. Издавалась на средства спонсоров.
Печаталась книга в Москве. Тираж не указан.

----------


## bakulinks77

> Навряд ли... Книга вручалась на праздновании 100-летия полка ветеранам и действующим офицерам. Издавалась на средства спонсоров.
> Печаталась книга в Москве. Тираж не указан.


Тогда можно уточнить издательство? Попробую у них узнать...

----------


## Подполковник

> Тогда можно уточнить издательство? Попробую у них узнать...


ООО "Сам Полиграфист". www. onebook.ru

----------


## Jhonni

Хочу предложить труд моего товарища:




*"Маркировка неуправляемых авиационных боеприпасов (1912-1949г)".*
Формат книги: 60х90\16
Страниц 239.
Тираж: 1000.
Автор: кандидат технических наук, профессор Е.В. Пырьев, 2018 г.
(он же, один из авторов книги "Бомбардировочное вооружение авиации России. 1912 - 1945 гг. "

По ссылке можно приобрести книгу. 
Либо пишите автору заказ на мыло ... epyriev@mail.ru

Доска объявлений - "Маркировка неуправляемых авиационных боеприпасов (1912-1949г)"

----------


## Казанец

> Хочу предложить труд моего товарища


Ни здесь ни по ссылке указания конкретной цены не нашёл

----------


## Jhonni

> Ни здесь ни по ссылке указания конкретной цены не нашёл


Ну плохо смотрели...
см. картинку ниже.

----------


## Jhonni

..............
Иллюстрированный полноцветный альбом-справочник по стрелково-пушечному вооружению самолетов ВВС КА 1941-1945 гг, Е.Н.Кравченко, 2019
Альбомный формат 280х205, цифровая печать, 126 стр. твердый переплет.
Будет интересен для интересующихся, молодежи и т.д. а так же полезен и специалистам.
Собственно справочник большей частью посвящен боеприпасам...
Почитайте содержание, смотрите ссылку ниже.
....
Цена: 2000р 
....
Почтовые расходы за вами.
Желающие получить альбом с подписью - пишите в личку заранее!!!!
Масса альбома - 630 гр.
.............
Тираж всего пока 25шт., увы...
Так что за цену извеняйте.

Содержание альбома:
https://yadi.sk/d/9-pkeRArpckG_Q

----------


## Jhonni

https://youtu.be/mi9LTilYmAI

----------


## Jhonni

Осталось 9 шт.

----------


## OKA

Приобрел "Воздушное сражение за Сталинскую Прибалтику." М.Тимин Яуза М.2018 год
Добротная книга объясняющая на конкретных примерах ход событий ,приведших Совесткие ВВС последовательными организационными мероприятиями к поражению не взирая на большие и материальные и человеческие ресурсы потраченные небогатым СССР.

https://vif2ne.org/nvk/forum/0/co/2894542.htm

----------


## FLOGGER

Слышал я, где-то месяца 3-4 назад, что к открытию Салона готовится к выходу книга по истории ОКБ МИГ. Кто-нибудь в курсе состоится это событие или нет? Известно об этом что-либо достоверно?

----------


## Mig

> Приобрел "Воздушное сражение за Сталинскую Прибалтику." М.Тимин Яуза М.2018 год
> ...


"Сталинская Прибалтика" - это что-то новенькое в историографии?!

----------


## Jhonni

> Осталось 9 шт.


Есть снова в наличии!

----------


## николай-78

> В течение марта-апреля в издательской группе Яуза должна выйти книга по Ту-128. На фото обложка книги.


на сайта издательства Эксмо анонсирован выход книги "Дальний перехватчик Ту-128" С.Бурдин из печати 22.08.2019 смотреть тут:https://eksmo.ru/book/dalniy-perekhv...eks-ITD954484/

----------


## bakulinks77

> на сайта издательства Эксмо анонсирован выход книги "Дальний перехватчик Ту-128" С.Бурдин из печати 22.08.2019 смотреть тут:https://eksmo.ru/book/dalniy-perekhv...eks-ITD954484/


Они еще в марте ее аносировали. Только затянулось что-то...

----------


## off-topic-off

> Есть снова в наличии!


И опять по 2000 ?

----------


## FLOGGER

> на сайта издательства Эксмо анонсирован выход книги "Дальний перехватчик Ту-128" С.Бурдин из печати 22.08.2019


Интересно, на Салоне будет?

----------


## николай-78

> Интересно, на Салоне будет?


Бурдин "128" вроде вышла из печати обещали и распростронители и book24.ru привезти 10.09.2019

----------


## николай-78

> Бурдин "128" вроде вышла из печати обещали и распростронители и book24.ru привезти 10.09.2019


Я получил книгу 07.09.2019. Почитаем, обсудим!

----------


## Fencer

> на сайта издательства Эксмо анонсирован выход книги "Дальний перехватчик Ту-128" С.Бурдин из печати 22.08.2019 смотреть тут:https://eksmo.ru/book/dalniy-perekhv...eks-ITD954484/


Уже в продаже...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Я получил книгу 07.09.2019. Почитаем, обсудим!


Николай, ну как впечатление от книги? Мне интересна ваша оценка.

----------


## николай-78

> Николай, ну как впечатление от книги? Мне интересна ваша оценка.


Эту версию читать начал, но добить  сил нет. Преодолел на сегодня только 100 страницу. Хотя читаю эту книгу с 2007г. Впечатление: Я СОЖАЛЕЮ! или "Марковский-Приходченко" (выбирайте сами какое определение вам понятней). Пример: 44стр летчик 518 ап пишет замечания в ЖПС-этот летчик-Я, снимок сделан весной-летом 1980г в 356 ап-Семипалатинск-1. В книге некоторые факты не стыкуются в разных местах: запас топлива, закрылки, антенны я вообще молчу. Такое ощущение что книга собрана на компьютере и не прочитана. На мой взгляд очень много не нужной информации и к тому же не правильной. Хотя и своих косяков нашел несколько. Я тут как-то задал вопрос одному уважаемому форумчанину (после очередной книги вышедшей из под пера украинских авиаписателей)-ты что те или иные косяки не видел в их тексте, вот что он мне ответил: печатали они, а не Я. Но я надеюсь "добить" книгу и написать свои замечания и исправления выложить на этом форуме. Мне еще надо все вклеить в книги, которые надо отослать сослуживцам или на PDF-ах поправить, как я делал с Миг-31-Якубовича.

----------


## Migarius

Дождались!
Скоро увидит свет книга *«МиГ»: полёт сквозь время»* в двух томах.
Издание приурочено к 80-летию ОКБ им. А.И. Микояна.

Общий объём двух томов более 1100 страниц, которые содержат более 1700 иллюстраций (многие будут опубликованы впервые).
Много интересного найдут в книге и нумерологи :Smile: 
Предзаказ на книгу откроется 20 февраля 2020 года на сайте издателя: https://store.alexv.ru/
ВНИМАНИЕ: Указанный сайт не работает в браузере Internet Explorer!!!
Немного иллюстраций:
Первый том:

Второй том:

----------


## Fencer

Выложу здесь...

Продам учебные плакаты по миг-21 https://aviaforum.ru/threads/prodam-...-mig-21.47554/

----------


## Migarius

> Дождались!
> Скоро увидит свет книга *«МиГ»: полёт сквозь время»* в двух томах.
> Издание приурочено к 80-летию ОКБ им. А.И. Микояна.
> Вложение 97281
> Общий объём двух томов более 1100 страниц, которые содержат более 1700 иллюстраций (многие будут опубликованы впервые).
> Много интересного найдут в книге и нумерологи
> Предзаказ на книгу откроется 20 февраля 2020 года на сайте издателя: https://store.alexv.ru/
> ВНИМАНИЕ: Указанный сайт не работает в браузере Internet Explorer!!!
> Немного иллюстраций:
> ...


Несколько новых разворотов из книги можно посмотреть здесь:
https://zen.yandex.ru/media/lystseva...a66b2a8138b243
Здесь же есть промокод на скидку первым 10 читателям, кто решит оформить предзаказ на книгу.

----------


## Антоха

> Выложу здесь...
> 
> Продам учебные плакаты по миг-21 https://aviaforum.ru/threads/prodam-...-mig-21.47554/


цена вопроса?

----------


## Red307

> Несколько новых разворотов из книги можно посмотреть здесь:
> https://zen.yandex.ru/media/lystseva...a66b2a8138b243
> Здесь же есть промокод на скидку первым 10 читателям, кто решит оформить предзаказ на книгу.


По-моему какая-то простоватая книга. Особенно рентген-схемы. И выравнивание текста по левому краю...

----------


## Nazar

> цена вопроса?


6500 по предзаказу.

----------


## Антоха

> 6500 по предзаказу.


не понял... предзаказ на плакаты?

----------


## FLOGGER

Да нет, 6500 - это за книги.

----------


## FLOGGER

Этого-то я и боялся - что в апреле это дело не состоится. Пришло письмо: "Перенос срока издания книги"! 
Теперь на май. А там и до июня недалеко, да еще вирус. Начинают терзать меня смутные сомнения...

----------


## RA3DCS

> Этого-то я и боялся - что в апреле это дело не состоится. Пришло письмо: "Перенос срока издания книги"! 
> Теперь на май. А там и до июня недалеко, да еще вирус. Начинают терзать меня смутные сомнения...


Валера у тебя какой номер заказа?

----------


## FLOGGER

Саш, у меня №26. А что, это на что-то влияет?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Саш, у меня №26. А что, это на что-то влияет?


Думаю первые заказы выполнят всегда раньше последующих.

----------


## FLOGGER

Да хорошо бы, я очень жду книгу. Но сомнения не покидают...

----------


## FLOGGER

Вот и май наступил, почти середина. Что-то тихо...

----------


## Антоха

> Вот и май наступил, почти середина. Что-то тихо...


Получил сегодня книгу!!!! 
Это лучшая книга об истории авиационных предприятий, которую я когда-либо держал в руках!
Огромное спасибо всему авторскому коллективу и персонально Евгению Арсеньеву!

----------


## FLOGGER

А я еще нет, но уже выслали! Жду!

----------


## FLOGGER

Получил! Книга, конечно, хороша, но ожидал большего: надеялся найти больше ответов на свои вопросы. Но, повторяю, книга отличная, не пожалел, что купил.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Книга, конечно, хороша, но ожидал большего: надеялся найти больше ответов на свои вопросы. Но, повторяю, книга отличная, не пожалел, что купил.


Полностью согласен с Валерой! Поскольку меня интересуют в основном только модификации МиГ-21 и МиГ-23. Субъективная оценка касается в основном только этих разделов. Думаю для обсуждения нужно создать отдельную ветку.

----------


## FLOGGER

Саш, привет! А есть смысл? Все равно ведь уже ничего не изменишь...

----------


## RA3DCS

> Саш, привет! А есть смысл? Все равно ведь уже ничего не изменишь...


Не изменим это точно, но мнение свое высказать можно!

----------


## FLOGGER

Засунусь сюда, хотя это "новое поступление" лишь отчасти, лишь в какой-то мере. Итак, речь пойдет о подписке на журнал "А и К". В мае в "А и К" увидел, что можно подписаться он-лайн (пандемия, однако! Раньше всегда на почте оформлял) на второе полугодие. Взял все атрибуты в журнале, как они указывали, как положено, оформил подписку: получил подтверждение, чек (7-го июня). Словом, вроде, и все!? Но не тут-то было! Обычно журнал приходил, где-то, числа 10 - 15, не позже. Но уже 20, а журнала нет, хотя он вышел неделю назад! Пишу в редакцию "А и К" - отвечают, что они подпиской не занимаются. Пишу туда, на Почту России, откуда пришло подтверждение подписки - ни ответа, ни привета. Молчок! Пытаюсь написать заявление (у них есть активная ссылка на это заявление, куда обращаться при необходимости за помощью): заполнил все графы кроме одной: номера телефона. НОМЕР ТЕЛЕФОНА НА ЭТОМ БЛАНКЕ НЕ ВБИТЬ! Там не появляется курсор! Везде, во всех графах есть, все заполнил, а там НЕТ! А без номера телефона это заявление НЕ ОТПРАВИТЬ! Ладно, думаю. Есть номер телефона 8-800-100-0000, звоню по нему. Худо-бедно, за 7 минут дозвонился до нужного "специалиста". Очень вежливая девушка (не отнять) предложила заполнить заявление. На мой ответ, что его не отправить из-за номера телефона, не удивилась, а стала заполнять с моих слов все необходимые данные. Все записала, все перепроверили, сказала, что обязательно ответят. Ответили! Написали, что мое обращение (далее следует 11-значный номер) будет рассмотрено в установленном законом порядке! Как говорится, та-дам, та-та-та-дам! Это когда же?! Этак я, скорее всего, и августовский номер не получу?! А потом что? И как с ними разбираться?!
Никто в такую ситуёвину не попадал? Может, у кого опыт есть?
А редакция "А и К", конечно, на мой взгляд, свиньи! Рекламу дали, денежки мои, какую-то часть, получили и ни за что не отвечают?! Лихо!
Соответственно, делаю вывод: редакция - свиньи, а Почта России - жулики! (Это, конечно, если журнал не придет. Если придет - напишу и заберу свою оценку обратно). А пока так.

----------


## Avia M

Опыт не современный, но похожий.

В 1985-м выписал "Зарубежное военное обозрение" на 6 мес. В положенный срок в почтовом ящике не наблюдался. Показываю на почте заветную бумажку (оплаченную), в ответ разводят руками. Предложили приносить на недельку, от другого подписчика если он согласится. Так и читал чужой журнал, благо дядечка отнесся с пониманием.

----------


## FLOGGER

А-а, у меня была похожая ситуация однажды. Носили, почему-то мой журнал на другой адрес. Пошел на почту разбираться. Пришлось с ними ругаться - вернули.

----------


## FLOGGER

Ну вот, закончилась опупея с многострадальным журналом - принесли его вчера. Закончилась, к счастью, удачно. Поэтому беру свои слова в адрес Почты России насчет жуликов обратно. Но только насчет почты, ответ редакции и по сей день считаю свинским. Хотя, прочитав отзывы  питерцев в адрес неск. почт. отделений, волосы дыбом встали: десятки, просто десятки совершенно гневных отзывов о работе почты. Мне, все же, буду считать, повезло.

----------


## Migarius

Эррата

Издание книги „«МиГ»: полёт сквозь время“ — не повод останавливать работу над ней. Продолжается изучение новых, ранее неизвестных архивных документов по истории ОКБ имени А.И. Микояна, благодаря чему обнаруживается множество существенных деталей, новых фактов, раритетных фотографий и важных уточнений. На странице "Эррата" мы будем собирать исправления и корректировки для возможных будущих переизданий, а также исправлять неизбежные для такой огромной работы неточности.
Свежий взгляд специалистов, коллег и всех читателей также может оказаться полезным. Если вы нашли в книге любую опечатку, орфографическую или фактологическую ошибку, то напишите нам на адрес errata@alexv.ru. Замечания, прошедшие проверку, мы опубликуем здесь, а также упомянем имена всех, чьё участие поможет сделать эту книгу ещё лучше.
Список корректировок, опечаток и обнаруженных ошибок в книге «МиГ»: полёт сквозь время:https://store.alexv.ru/1/mig-book-errata/

----------


## Sveto

> Эррата
> 
> Издание книги „«МиГ»: полёт сквозь время“


Если кто-то из авторов книги планирует отдых в Черногории, считайте, что вы можете продать там как минимум один экземпляр:) Из-за проблем с транспортом во время короны мне приходится пользоваться этой хитрой системой покупки книг ;)

----------


## bakulinks77

Polygon Press анонсировало новое издание по Ту-2. Ценник как всегда покусывается)
Выходит в свет новая книга о самолете Ту-2 | Издательство Полигон-Пресс

----------


## Антоха

Кто-то уже успел ознакомиться и новой книгой Михаила?

----------


## Mig

> Кто-то уже успел ознакомиться и новой книгой Михаила?


А стоит ли знакомиться, а тем более тратить деньги на покупку опуса, мягко выражаясь, представителя древнейшей профессии, который 7 лет назад кричал о том, что он настоящий украинец (родившийся, выросший и работавший в донецком городе Комсомольское, который с 2016 года называется Кальмиусское) и будет бороться с  "российской агрессией" всеми силами своей глубоко бандеровской души? 
Михаил Александрович Жирохов — Циклопедия

----------


## Антоха

> А стоит ли знакомиться, а тем более тратить деньги на покупку опуса, мягко выражаясь, представителя древнейшей профессии, который 7 лет назад кричал о том, что он настоящий украинец (родившийся, выросший и работавший в донецком городе Комсомольское, который с 2016 года называется Кальмиусское) и будет бороться с  "российской агрессией" всеми силами своей глубоко бандеровской души? 
> Михаил Александрович Жирохов — Циклопедия


я очень стараюсь не смотреть на творчество историков авиации сквозь призму политики, так как это заведомо тупиковый путь... мне интересны факты, а как их трактовать я решаю сам)

----------


## Fencer

Уважаемые участники форума!
В этом месяце вышел 4 том серии "Бартини и его проекты", в котором представлены проекты экранолетов, экранопланов и экраноходов, предназначавшиеся для службы в Военно-морском флоте СССР в середине 70-х годов прошлого века.
Издание иллюстировано большим количеством схем и фотографий, которые ранее не публиковались.
Объем 176 стр., альбомный формат. Тираж печатной версии ограничен. Также доступна электронная версия (формат pdf). Всего в серии предполагается 4 тома.
По всем вопросам обращайтесь на эл. почту mabelosh@mail.ru.

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://aviaforum.ru/threads/biblioteka.42589/page-46

----------


## Fencer

В небе Афганистана.

----------


## Fencer

Вышла книга Дмитрия Киенко "Цель – Минск!" - 25 Октября 2022 - Белорусский авиадневник

----------


## Fencer

Книги и журналы об авиации (6/6) [Форумы Balancer.Ru]



> Уважаемые участники форума!
> В 2022 г. вышел очередной том серии "Самолеты ОКБ В. М. Мясищева", в котором представлен проект стратегического бомбардировщика М-52.
> Издание иллюстировано большим количеством схем и фотографий, которые ранее не публиковались.
> Объем 192 стр., альбомный формат. Доступна электронная версия (формат pdf) – 2300 руб.
> По всем вопросам обращайтесь на эл. почту mabeloshmail.ru.

----------


## MAGGOT01-205

Уважаемые участники форума!
В прошлом году вышел 2 том серии "Бартини и его проекты", в котором представлены проекты самолетов различных типов и назначений:
транспортные, пассажирские, бомбардировщики, крылатые ракеты, экспериментальные и др.
Издание иллюстировано большим количеством схем и фотографий, которые ранее не публиковались.
Объем 264 стр., альбомный формат. Доступна электронная версия (формат pdf) – 2550 руб.
По всем вопросам обращайтесь на эл. почту mabelosh@mail.ru.

----------


## MAGGOT01-205

Уважаемые участники форума!
В этом году вышел 1 том серии "По следам В. Б. Шаврова", в котором автор попытался дать более
расширенную информацию по воздухоплаванию и авиации в России за период до 1907 года.
Издание иллюстировано большим количеством схем и фотографий, которые ранее не публиковались.
Объем 228 стр., альбомный формат. Доступна электронная версия (формат pdf) – 2700 руб.
По всем вопросам обращайтесь на эл. почту mabelosh@mail.ru.

----------

